# Now this is a cool gator



## Thom (Dec 16, 2009)

http://www.atvriders.com/atvreviews...r-rsx-850i-sxs-dragon-fire-racing-photos.html


----------



## Coolwizard (Feb 28, 2009)

I like it! ...wonder who makes the engine?


----------



## NMKawierider (Apr 11, 2009)

Coolwizard said:


> I like it! ...wonder who makes the engine?


Not sure about the Gator but....my JD-170 lawn tractor has a..._*KAWASAKI*_ engine.


----------



## hp488 (Sep 23, 2009)

that looks good. would like to know more about it. I am about to be in the market for a side x side, I bet the price will be pretty high though.


----------



## bruteman92 (Nov 19, 2011)

we had the 2012 gator that i worked on and it had a 3 cylinder motor.. sounded exactly like a popo


----------



## xdk5 (Jan 18, 2012)

Coolwizard said:


> I like it! ...wonder who makes the engine?


Aprillia ............is the gossip


----------



## redneckrancher420 (Jul 5, 2011)

i really like the styleing of it. not too sure how fond i am of the color scheme tho


----------



## wmredneck (Dec 6, 2011)

Wow that pretty swanky for a JD






Wishing I was home instead of on the road using TapTalk


----------

